

AI learns Mario level in just 34 tries - bra-ket
http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/17/super-mario-world-self-learning-ai/

======
owencm
Watch the video: it was in 34 generations, each consisting of likely hundreds
of attempts.

Mod: please edit title appropriately.

